# Brazas(Tulse Hill)/by Brockwell Park/Brailsford Road



## gaijingirl (Jun 14, 2007)

*Brazas restaurant by Brockwell Park/Brailsford Road btm of Tulse Hill*

Well it's finally opened.  The former Two Woodcocks pub is now a Portugese grill named Brazas.  Gaijinboy and I went there tonight and had a thoroughly pleasant experience.  It's run by two brothers, Morillo and Tony who are actually Venezuelan by birth and came to Britain via Madeira!  Their home is Harrow on the Hill (which is apparently quite smart!), so despite silly commuting times and negative reactions from friends, colleagues etc, they've opened up their first ever business in Brixton, if they're successful they hope to move here to live.  At the moment they're having to contend with some issues outside on the street, which may not help with business - but they definitely deserve to be supported.

Their menu is really broad, and also really good value.  After a shocking day of overall shiteness I dragged gaijinboy down there today - we spent £26.95 and gaiinboy had a 3 course meal, I had a main course, we shared a bottle of wine and both had after dinner tea/coffee.  Gaijinboy's starter of fishcakes almost caused an argument as he was unable to concentrate on the much-more important matter of how my day had been, due to the fact that apparently, they were absolutely delicious.   

He followed this with piri piri chicken with patatas al murros with the choice of either breast or thigh. The patats al murros, basically roasted new potatoes with rosemary, were incredible (ok I may have liberated one or two off his plate) and he says that his chicken was also delicious.  

Dessert, for him (ok I had a bit of that too  ) was a caramelized pineapple sponge with a caramel and vanilla icecream - which was frankly, bloody gorgeous - he washed it down with espresso and I with camomile tea.

As for me, well I'm vegetarian and so was not actually expecting to be able to eat at all - given it's a Portuguese grill an' all!  But, in fact, there is a vegetarian selection of 5 items.  Admittedly 3 of them are salads - a salad tricolore, a lentil salad and some other salad (forget what it is now).  The remaining two choices are quesadillas - one with fresh salsa and the other with spicy coriander.   I had the former - and it was delicious, but compared what gaijinboy had it, despite being incredibly fresh, it was a little average - more lunchtime sandwich-type fare - although it did come with an incredible guacamole!!!  There are a few starters - such as the bread basket with cheese and even more side dishes that could be combined to make a greater veggy selection - so I will be experimenting more next time!  I also plan to go back enough to be able to suggest some ways in which they could adapt their regular menu (there are some lovely meaty beany dishes on there) for veggies.

We washed it down with a bottle of really very nice wine - the cheapest (natch) at £11 a bottle - but much nicer than most bottom of the list wines I've had before.

They're also going to be opening for breakfasts and lunches and their ciabatta menu looked good priced between £1.90 and £2.20.

But the best thing of all was just how friendly they were.  Whilst managing to be unobtrusive enough so we could spout rubbish to each other throughout our meal, both brothers made enough time to come and chat during our evening.  They have a few other waiting/cooking staff who also made a point of greeting us as they passed by.

They have a few teething problems at the moment - credit card machine not working, some problems with noisy ventilation etc.. but I really urge anyone in the area to go along and support them - they're lovely guys who, I think, are really brave, working silly hours to try and get their business up and running.  Based on our experience tonight, their prices are incredibly reasonable and their food and service is great.   I really hope they make a success of it.


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 14, 2007)

sounds aces, i'll be there


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 14, 2007)

oh good  .... gaijinboy just sneered at me... SNEERED!!!  - saying that I reckon I'm some kind of restaurant critic... I'm just a bit overexcited maybe, it's a big deal for us out this way!....


----------



## Dubversion (Jun 15, 2007)

ah, he's just pissed off cos you nicked some of his dinner


----------



## Gixxer1000 (Jun 15, 2007)

Do they do takeaways as well?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 15, 2007)

Well fairplay and good luck to them. Shame the boozer is gone but I only ever went in there once. And it makes a change for it to be turned into a local restaurant, rather than a New Bah.

(Does anyone remember the article in the Evening sub-Standard a few years ago when they talked to a young first-time buying couple who lived in the Tulse Hill flats? The girl said something like "it's an alright area but the local pub the Two Woodcocks is a bit yuk and I wish they'd turn it into a gastropub or something!" Well wish not exactly granted, but I expect they've moved to Herne Hill now anyway...   )


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 15, 2007)

Nope, can't go there cos it represents the creeping gentrification of Tulse/Herne Hill, is destroying local communities, encouraging non-poor people into the area etc.

I want down at heel boozers with crumbling brickwork and surly locals that provides a community service to the local pissheads that the offies can't manage.


----------



## TheRecoil (Jun 15, 2007)

What he said


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 15, 2007)

I was taking the piss, cos that's the kind of response this kind of thread usually gets...


----------



## TheRecoil (Jun 15, 2007)

oops, sorry  didn't realise you were a gentrifier


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 15, 2007)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> (Does anyone remember the article in the Evening sub-Standard a few years ago when they talked to a young first-time buying couple who lived in the Tulse Hill flats? The girl said something like "it's an alright area but the local pub the Two Woodcocks is a bit yuk and I wish they'd turn it into a gastropub or something!" Well wish not exactly granted, but I expect they've moved to Herne Hill now anyway...   )



 I remember it well - I was accused of being her (as we were moving onto the estate at that time) in a customarily warm "burn the witch" urban welcome...  !!


----------



## rennie (Jun 15, 2007)

I hope to check it out soon. sounds good.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 16, 2007)

I was thinking of foody places when I lived in Bremen / Germany for a bit.  You'd get a bar/restaurant place on street corners.  Not fussy or expensive like the UK just a place for a decent pint and some nice food.  It wouldn't really stick out from the rest of the houses.  The UK does seem to lack this approach - the gastropubs are just like "we've seen u walking through the door & you're gonna pay a premium for even thinking about eating here....look we've spent a lot of dosh doing up this place"  ad nauseum,  maybe it's just London economics.  So of course it would be the Portuguese doing something like this!


----------



## han (Jun 16, 2007)

That sounds REALLY good! (Nice reveiw, Gaigin  - mouthwatering descriptions!). Will definitely check it out soon.


----------



## han (Jun 16, 2007)

And I'm glad there's something new and a bit more positive in place of the Two Woodcocks - that place was really depressing!


----------



## Gixxer1000 (Jun 22, 2007)

Its another Chicken Shack 

All be it a very good one 

Great food, great service.


----------



## pootle (Jun 22, 2007)

That DOES sound good.  Might try and head over their next weekend (after payday)


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 22, 2007)

They're doing a special pasta menu this weekend with a special deal - the menu looks yum!


----------



## clandestino (Jul 2, 2007)

Shame they don't cater too well for veggies or I'd have been up for it.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> Shame they don't cater too well for veggies or I'd have been up for it.



But they do - I'm veggie.  The Portuguese menu has at least 5 veggie things and the pasta is about 1/2 veggie.  that's why I'm so pleased - it's usually pretty difficult in Portuguese places...


----------



## clandestino (Jul 2, 2007)

It didn't sound inspiring from your write-up, sorry. Three salads aren't really an exciting option - and you said the quesadilla was average. Some veggie options with beans, etc, would be more enticing.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> It didn't sound inspiring from your write-up, sorry. Three salads aren't really an exciting option - and you said the quesadilla was average. Some veggie options with beans, etc, would be more enticing.



Since then he's added a substantial pasta menu - so now there's the salads (when I say salad btw, I don't just mean lettuce/tomatoes - they're a bit more imaginative iirc - one is something to do with lentils for example - not quite beans but a pulse nonetheless -  ).  So there's probably about 8 or 9 veggie options now - which is really not bad - especially for a Portuguese restaurant!

Obviously for the likes of us, the more veggie options the better - why not go along and try it for yourself and make suggestions - the guy who's running it (Morillo) is really keen to get feedback and ideas from customers?


----------



## tarannau (Jul 2, 2007)

Yes. How dare they not try and re-invent Portuguese cuisine to sate the tastes of anglicised vegetarians.  The bastards eh - they should provide a veggie Portupizza for our IanW. And whilst they're at it, can they lecture the French to stop eating horses and treat salads with the respect they deserve.

  

Good luck to them - I've a lot of time for down to earth Portuguese eateries. Far rather something with integrity, decent food and family run than yet another monotone, culturally indistinct ('Gourmet' burger and overpriced roast anoyone?) gastropub anyday.

Went to the Florence for the first time at the weekend. Christ. 

As WoW would say, more later...


----------



## clandestino (Jul 2, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> Yes. How dare they not try and re-invent Portuguese cuisine to sate the tastes of anglicised vegetarians.  The bastards eh - they should provide a veggie Portupizza for our IanW. And whilst they're at it, can they lecture the French to stop eating horses and treat salads with the respect they deserve.



   

GG - I never really see the point of eating pasta out, as it's what we usually have at home. And I just don't consider salad to be a satisfactory option, no matter how fancy it may be. Tarannau's probably right - horses for courses and all that. 

Have to say, MaisonW's homemade square pizza is the best pizza I've ever tasted. The campaign for a Brixton Pizzeria can now be put to rest.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2007)

Well fair enough - can't force you to go!!  

When I saw it was Portuguese - my heart sank a bit because usually they have very little veggy food (although sometimes they do good tapas)... so when I saw the menu - which actually has a dedicated veggie section, I was pretty impressed.  Then when they actually asked our opinion on the menu and looked for ideas - I was even more impressed.  It's not so close to you so I guess you have less vested interest.  But for us, it makes where we live even better and they're so friendly - I'd like to see them do well and whilst it may not be somewhere (at the moment) I'd take a fully veggie group of friends, it's somewhere where I can drop in for tea/cake/sandwiches (did I mention they do breakfasts/brunch etc) or a cheap, tasty dinner and get a warm welcome - which I'm really pleased about - plus my partner isn't veggie and not all of my friends are by any means.  So whilst it might not be perfect in every way - it's somewhere I'd like to see do well and give my support to.


----------



## Nixon (Jul 2, 2007)

It does sound like a very nice place.I love Portuguese food too,so I hope to maybe have a closer inspection this weekend


----------



## pugwash (Jul 11, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> GG - I never really see the point of eating pasta out, as it's what we usually have at home. And I just don't consider salad to be a satisfactory option, no matter how fancy it may be. Tarannau's probably right - horses for courses and all that.
> 
> Have to say, MaisonW's homemade square pizza is the best pizza I've ever tasted. The campaign for a Brixton Pizzeria can now be put to rest.



Where/what's MaisonW? I like pizza...


----------



## clandestino (Jul 11, 2007)

oh, er, my house. sorry!


----------



## pugwash (Jul 11, 2007)

ianw said:
			
		

> oh, er, my house. sorry!


Can I have a large veneziana to go?


----------



## Tattie Boggle (Jul 14, 2007)

gaijingirl said:
			
		

> Well it's finally opened.  The former Two Woodcocks pub is now a Portugese grill named Brazas.  Gaijinboy and I went there tonight and had a thoroughly pleasant experience.  It's run by two brothers, Morillo and Tony who are actually Venezuelan by birth and came to Britain via Madeira!  Their home is Harrow on the Hill (which is apparently quite smart!), so despite silly commuting times and negative reactions from friends, colleagues etc, they've opened up their first ever business in Brixton, if they're successful they hope to move here to live.  At the moment they're having to contend with some issues outside on the street, which may not help with business - but they definitely deserve to be supported.
> 
> Their menu is really broad, and also really good value.  After a shocking day of overall shiteness I dragged gaijinboy down there today - we spent £26.95 and gaiinboy had a 3 course meal, I had a main course, we shared a bottle of wine and both had after dinner tea/coffee.  Gaijinboy's starter of fishcakes almost caused an argument as he was unable to concentrate on the much-more important matter of how my day had been, due to the fact that apparently, they were absolutely delicious.
> 
> ...



Great  review


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 15, 2007)

Walked past today, but it looked more daytime cafe than evening meal.  Might give it a try anyway.


----------



## pootle (Aug 3, 2007)

Might take my lovely boy out for dinner tonight there - do you think we'd need to book if we were eating at about 9pm?

Anyone got a number for them?


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 3, 2007)

No you won't need to book.  It's quite a big place - there's lots of candlelit tables out the back that you don't really see from the street.


----------



## pootle (Aug 3, 2007)

Really? That sounds v nice GG!

I've only ever gone past on the bus really so have only seen the front and it's always looked a bit busy (which is good)

this now however is academic for this evening at least as tonight's date night involves hip hop and cocktails! Hurrah! two of my favourite things!


----------



## tarannau (Aug 10, 2007)

Well I had my first meal in Brazas last night and it was most pleasant indeed. I'll echo GG's comments that the staff are very friendly, unobstrusive and professional - we thoroughly enjoyed a couple of courses in the relaxed atmosphere there, with a lovely bottle of Vinho Verdi (£13) washing things down nicely. 

Prices are very good in there really. We shared a generous plate of king prawns in there (good), followed by half a piri piri chicken for me and gorgonzola gnocchi for LQ. Along with a generous salad, bread and the aforementioned wine, it came to a shade under 35 nicker.

Not a huge menu, either for takeaway or sit in, but a good 8-9 choices, including the Portuguese staples of piri piri, ribs, sardines and steak/picado. I was actually pretty impressed with the vegetarian selection - there were 3 choices on last night's sit-in menu alone, which was a chunky proportion of the whole selection and very unusual for a Portuguese restaurant. The only thing, perhaps unsurprisingly, was that the veggie selection seemed a little randomly themed compared to the Portu-centric meat and seafood dishes - cous cous, Aubergine De JeanCharles Menezes (sorry, Melanzane alla Parmigiana) and gnocchi.

If I'm entirely honest, the food wasn't at the same level as the nearby Gallery. Piri Piri chicken at Brazas was more succulent (I suspect they par-boiled prior to frying) but lacked that smoky crispiness and depth of flavour as The Gallery. Similarly the King Prawns, while lovely, lacked the sheer oomph of their counterparts down the road. Still caused us to mop up all the lovely sauce with our bread mind.

But that's a harsh comparison - the Gallery's been going for donkey's years and those are two of the finest dishes on their menu. The food at Brazas is perhaps a bit lighter, less oily and slightly more anglicised, for better or worse. Brazas is newer, fresher looking and arguably more pleasant to sit in. Which is some achievement considering it used to be the Woodcocks - we sat there reminiscing about playing darts where the grill section is now, pressing the old school jukebox where the till now resides, buying drinks from what now seems to be a boxed in section. The toilets were recognisable in their old positions, but they now glowed in purest white.

Huge thumbs up from me. We'll be back, with bells on. A very pleasant evening out indeed.


----------



## MikeGreen (Aug 10, 2007)

The Two Woodcocks was amazing  

Went in with a mate a few years ago to find an Irish wedding reception in full swing, got invited to join in the fun with a buffet and all. Very amusing.
It was a little grim but so what...

The new restaurant sounds good. Glad that it never turned into a Gastro.


----------



## tarannau (Aug 10, 2007)

I quite miss the Woodcocks too - where else could you play a game of arrows whilst listening to cheesy Wurlitzer-alike jukebox tunes (Lionel Ritchie through to Danny Boy and  Now...13) and eating a fine selection of bar snacks in Brixton? 

Not bothered about how flash it was, but sadly the Woodcocks was deathly quiet in its last days. Generally we were the only customers in there. It was always going to change - rather the nice folks at Braza than another faceless gastropub.


----------



## lights.out.london (Aug 10, 2007)

kyser_soze said:
			
		

> Nope, can't go there cos it represents the creeping gentrification of Tulse/Herne Hill, is destroying local communities, encouraging non-poor people into the area etc.
> 
> I want down at heel boozers with crumbling brickwork and surly locals that provides a community service to the local pissheads that the offies can't manage.



Come on over to the Old Kent Road. You'll love it. Edgy and real bordering on ultra-violence.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 13, 2007)

The two guys running it have now got their entire family, (mother, father and sister in and have moved just up the road to Norwood so they can open and do breakfasts too.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 15, 2007)

And now they're about to open a deli and start baking bread and stuff too!!! YAY!!!


----------



## tarannau (Sep 15, 2007)

I really like them in there and it's excellent value really, but they've got to sort it out a little for takeaways. The last two piri piri chicken portions I've ordered took ages to come, yet both have been undercooked when I've got home. Not horrendously bloody, but disconcerting pink in the middle and necessitating a bit of careful eating - I'll mention it next time I'm in there, but I hope they aren't losing less forgiving/more squeamish souls.


----------



## CharlieAddict (Sep 15, 2007)

braza sounds good!

don't usually drink or eat that much around brixton but recently, we been pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Cowley (Sep 19, 2007)

> If I'm entirely honest, the food wasn't at the same level as the nearby Gallery. Piri Piri chicken at Brazas was more succulent (I suspect they par-boiled prior to frying) but lacked that smoky crispiness and depth of flavour as The Gallery. Similarly the King Prawns, while lovely, lacked the sheer oomph of their counterparts down the road. Still caused us to mop up all the lovely sauce with our bread mind.



Gallery for me is the best restaurant in Brixton by a mile. In fact I won't go to another Portugese restaurant in London...because I doubt they can better Gallery.

Trad Portugese at it's finest.


----------



## Maggot (Sep 30, 2007)

Went there last night with MoMo27. I thought it was fine, but lacking in atmosphere. And only one other group of people in there.

The staff were great, for starters we ha a lovely lentil dish with Pesto (i think). I had butternut squash and sage Tortelli with a leek and cream sauce. This was lovely although there was too much sauce - it was almost a soup. Momo has quesilladas which I thought were fine but she didn't - and she was moaning that they're not portugese - .  Washed it down with some good rose.


----------



## gaijingirl (Sep 30, 2007)

Maggot said:
			
		

> Went there last night with MoMo27. I thought it was fine, but lacking in atmosphere. And only one other group of people in there.
> 
> The staff were great, for starters we ha a lovely lentil dish with Pesto (i think). I had butternut squash and sage Tortelli with a leek and cream sauce. This was lovely although there was too much sauce - it was almost a soup. Momo has quesilladas which I thought were fine but she didn't - and she was moaning that they're not portugese - .  Washed it down with some good rose.



Some nights they're very busy... others less so.

We went in last week and they'd responded to my veggie dish request with these gorgeous spicy cous cous cakes with roasted veg.  I'll have to try the lentil dish next time, it sounds nice.

Their chicken is obviously Portuguese but most of their menu is from all over the place.. which I guess reflects their own backgrounds.


----------



## GrandeT (Oct 1, 2007)

*Brazas*


Thanks to everyone that has come to visit us, and to all those that haven't, but have read the blog.
Special thanks to Gainjigirl for your support, we appreciate all the feedback and are always working to improve.

As mentioned by GG, we are looking for the best products for the Deli.... yes it's coming.; 

Also we are serving breakfast on Friday, Sat and Sun. Serving full breakfast, small english, venezuelan and veggie.

We are also working with a designer to improve our grill so that we keep the chicken warm, so that waiting time is shorter.  Also we are serving Brazilian food on weekends, and are planning Roast lunch, lamb, beef, chicken and a veggie alternative.

To finish off we would like to APOLOGISE to TARANNAU.  We are very sorry to hear that you have had a bad experience with us twice.  Please allow us to make your third meal a delicious one.  Please, make yourself known to us, next time you come in.

Once again we would like to thank you all for the support.

GrandeT


----------



## tarannau (Nov 3, 2007)

Cheers Grande T. Was actually in there last night, so obviously not traumatized by the experience - genuinely like what you're doing with the place. Nice little deli section in there now, with some tasty looking olives and a small, useful selection of stuff, including convenient pesto pouches at less than a squid.

Pleased to say that the piri piri chicken has definitely improved imo - still very moist, but the skin was much crisper. Seemed to have far more taste and more of a kick too - really enjoyable. Others on the table were looking envious.

The companions were slightly less impressed with their swordfish if I'm honest. Decent enough, but the flat spread of mash and fish steak looked a little meagre compared to my chicken. Feedback was that a few vegetables wouldn't have gone amiss, if only to boost presentation - admittedly these were Northerners with their London prices fixation - but they may have had a point that the veggie side-order selection was a little limited. Salad didn't really seem appropriate, and spinach was the only other option iirc.  All of them finished with clean plates mind, and the bit I tasted off  someone's plate tasted nice enough.

Good atmosphere though, and I'll happily be back. Glad it seems to be working well and growing for you.


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 3, 2007)

I think practically every establishment on that parade is now a food outlet of some sort.


----------



## tarannau (Nov 3, 2007)

Or convenience stores. Not sure what else you'd expect in a residential area tbh - it's a fairly good spread really. Newsagents, dry cleaners, barber,  launderette (presently shut), bakery (rarely open), delis, takeaways, restaurants.

What's been really lost from there in recently years? The Woodcocks, that 'suit you' superannuated tailor and a computer/web cafe/lettings place iirc, or were there more useful shops that you remember?


----------



## Donna Ferentes (Nov 3, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> What's been really lost from there in recently years? The Woodcocks, that 'suit you' superannuated tailor and a computer/web cafe/lettings place iirc, or were there more useful shops that you remember?


Probably not: the Two Woodlice is no loss, certainly. If there was anything before 2002 I wouldn't know it anyway.


----------



## Gixxer1000 (Nov 4, 2007)

Donna Ferentes said:
			
		

> I think practically every establishment on that parade is now a food outlet of some sort.


Apart from the barbers, the pharmacy, the dry cleaners, the copy shop, the garage.....

edit; been said already.


----------



## Gixxer1000 (Nov 4, 2007)

tarannau said:
			
		

> What's been really lost from there in recently years?



The Post office


----------



## PleasurePete (Nov 17, 2007)

Finally found the Brazas page.....
Been looking for this page for ages and I thought that I ought to write something about Brazas.
I have visited the place about four times now, and things get better everytime. ( considering the first menu was really Portuguese and there was some odd plates.... Portuguese Feijoada. YUCK.)
The staff are really friendly and yes sometimes they are quiet, but hey.... it's a new place and is not as if Brixton is trendy.
Last week I went with four of my friends from back home and they really enjoyed it.  We had two bottles of wine and lots of food. I had the fish cakes with the chilli sauce and they were GOURGEOUS..... my best friend had the chorizo with the nice sweet sauce and the others had soup....
My main was the Tangine, ( not sure if I spell it right) it is a morocan dish for vegans, and it was really tasty, my friends had swordfish, ribs,a nd half a chick.  these were really nice too, and you can tell how fresh it is.  The homemade soy sauce for the ribs was super, and the Tapenade for the swordfish was great too. I do think that all was nicely presented and really efficient.
The guys there have been working really hard and "Hats off" to them, for trying to make the area nice, I think that reidents in Brixton should look at them as a beacon as they are trying to improve the area.
Anyone that hasn't tried them, should give them a go.  For one I will continue going there.


----------



## gaijingirl (Nov 17, 2007)

I went last night and had that tagine - it was lush... and their tiramisu...OMG!!  Also their deli is coming along lovely.  They've got a yummy and cheap Christmas menu.

Last night it was pretty busy and apparently last weekend they had to turn people away!


----------



## Madamanda (Nov 17, 2007)

I know all this places have closed..... but shouldn't residents complain somewhere.  Maybe with the new restaurant open, things will start changing, I haven't been yet, but will try to go next week. Actually does anyone know what I could do to start complaining, in order to change the place.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 12, 2008)

We finally made it to Brazas last night, and will definitely be going again.  The olives and bread were both fantastic, and my chorizo was tasty (although a bit overcooked).  Hendo's fishcakes were lovely.

For mains, I had soy-glazed ribs (yummy but messy!) and hendo had piri-piri chicken, which he pronounced excellent.  We were too stuffed to have dessert, but hendo was cheered to see they do Irish coffee for only 3 quid!  We had a nice bottle of red and it came to 50 quid, including tip.  Not bad at all, considering the amount we ate.

And the people there are lovely.  Do go and support them.


----------



## brucenbart (Feb 5, 2008)

Really like this place. After watching Hugh Fearnley-Whatever's programme about battery chickens i thought i'd stop eating them (not that i eat much meat anyway). Happily Brazas only do free range (as do Negril on Brixton Hill).


----------



## theboyjonno (Feb 8, 2008)

Been here three or four times now, my mate knows them well as he lives on Brailsford.  Delicious food, great service, good value.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 8, 2008)

They're doing a lovely Valentine's special - involving large amounts of chocolate - much of it melted... 


We've taken to getting takeaway cake from them since they've started doing all these gorgeous homemade cheesecakes and caramelised pineapple cake - nice prices too!


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 14, 2008)

covered in chocolate... and not in a romantic way either....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks tasty


----------



## tarannau (Oct 7, 2009)

it's certainly better than Burger King badgers. Very good, huge burgers for takeaway, at a bargain £5 including a little side salad and thin, crisp fries that remind you of Portuguese holidays. If you were to be ultra-critical you'd say that the burger buns they use are patently unsuited to the job - it's a messy business eating the burger before the bread dissolves.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

tarannau said:


> it's certainly better than Burger King badgers










tarannau said:


> Very good, huge burgers for takeaway, at a bargain £5 including a little side salad and thin, crisp fries that remind you of Portuguese holidays. If you were to be ultra-critical you'd say that the burger buns they use are patently unsuited to the job - it's a messy business eating the burger before the bread dissolves.



So is the burger your tip for an evening meal, bearing in mind I don't eat fish?


----------



## tarannau (Oct 7, 2009)

It's my tip if you want a burger in Brixton Badgers. Good stuff and nice people.

I like Brazas, but their takeaway piri piri chicken pales in contrast to the much tastier stuff at the long established Gallery on Brixton Hill. 

If I'm honest, Brazas is a likeable, anglicised and clean neighbourhood Portuguese place. It just compares badly to the Gallery because (a) I love the Gallery and (B) It doesn't have the super generous portions and hearty flavours to match.


----------



## ashie259 (Oct 7, 2009)

Badgers said:


> So is the burger your tip for an evening meal, bearing in mind I don't eat fish?


I would - and regularly do - go for the piri-piri chicken. It's the best thing they do, and great value.

ETA: FWIW, I much prefer it to the Gallery.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2009)

tarannau said:


> It's my tip if you want a burger in Brixton Badgers. Good stuff and nice people.



Burger it is then 

Do not eat out much so like to have something hearty


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2009)

In the end went with the piri-piri chicken which was pretty good. 
Thought that the place was really good, service friendly and nice people running the shop. 
Everyone liked their food and bill was fair I thought. 
Will be back for a burger soon.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 8, 2009)

Should've had the chicken or burger.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 8, 2009)

He did have the chicken, didn't he?

The Braza piri piri is moist and free range, which are good indeed. But it doesn't have the charcoal smokiness, heat or depth of the best piri piri for me. For around a fiver though it's a good deal


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 8, 2009)

_I_ should've


----------



## tarannau (Oct 8, 2009)

Well, it's no Nando's, but Badgers may well have been happy.


----------



## tarannau (Oct 8, 2009)

What do you have then Biddly?

My only disappointment in Brazas so far was an unremarkably plain and small swordfish dish.


----------



## Biddlybee (Oct 8, 2009)

Rib eye steak. It was ok, but they put their beetroot slaw (which was cold) on top of the steak (which was hot). The chicken looked nicer. I'll know for next time


----------



## innit (Nov 13, 2009)

I went earlier this week and had the chicken piri piri for the first time, it was fantastic!

(although did wait about 35 mins for it  but I think it was worth it)

Will def be having that again, the other stuff I've had there was all OK but nowhere near the heights of piri piri gorgeousness.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Will be back for a burger soon.



Went back for the burger and really good. 
Again good service, liked the food and no complaints from us.


----------



## tarannau (Dec 3, 2009)

Better than BK Badgers?

I can't fault the value in there, but I do wish they had a hotter charcoal grill and crisper chicken. The burgers are big and fine for sure though


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Better than BK Badgers?



They were superior


----------



## tarannau (Dec 3, 2009)

Blimey. High praise indeed from Badgers.

Next question: did the bun manage to stay together for the duration of the burger eating period. I'm a bit of a clumsy eater apparently, but they've been the kind of thing to require a whopping wedge of napkins for me. A friend - in a similar fashion to Biddly and the beetroot slaw - also gets a little shitty about how cold the salsa can be compared to the warm burger. What say you on this vitally important matter?


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

tarannau said:


> Blimey. High praise indeed from Badgers.
> 
> Next question: did the bun manage to stay together for the duration of the burger eating period. I'm a bit of a clumsy eater apparently, but they've been the kind of thing to require a whopping wedge of napkins for me. A friend - in a similar fashion to Biddly and the beetroot slaw - also gets a little shitty about how cold the salsa can be compared to the warm burger. What say you on this vitally important matter?



The buns held up well actually, perhaps we were lucky? 
Gentlemen ate the burger whole and the ladies cut theirs into halves and quarters. 

The salsa was fine for me but I also had cheese/bacon if that made a difference? 

The bun is such a challenge with a burger and it does depend a bit on the burger patty itself. I prefer a softer, more lightly toasted bun myself but this does not work well with the thicker, juicier burgers like Brazas offer as the bun goes soft in the middle.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 3, 2009)

I notice a distinct absence of discussion around the cakes in Brazas.  They are frankly amazing!  This week I had a slice of pear and chocolate gateau from there that nearly made me cry with delight.  We bought loads of whole cakes (chocolate and baileys cheesecake, pavlova, etc etc) for our wedding party from them.  Massive slices for your money too compared to other places.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

Not much of a sweet tooth but had desserts last time and one of our party had a 'tower' of a slice of cake last night. 
All good and good prices for the size/quality of them!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> Not much of a sweet tooth but had desserts last time and one of our party had a 'tower' of a slice of cake last night.
> All good and good prices for the size/quality of them!



I'm a cheese board person myself - but I go weak at their cakes...


----------



## rennie (Dec 3, 2009)

You're a one person publicity machine gaijingirl!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 3, 2009)

rennie said:


> You're a one person publicity machine gaijingirl!



Yeah, I know, I should shut up really - I do try not to wax lyrical but obviously I'm failing.  We've gone a few times now and not been able to get a table.


----------



## Maggot (Dec 3, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> We've gone a few times now and not been able to get a table.


You should start slagging them off.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 3, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> Yeah, I know, I should shut up really



You would never catch me starting a thread about food or a restaurant or a fast food outlet and then bleating on endlessly about it


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 3, 2009)

Badgers said:


> You would never catch me starting a thread about food or a restaurant or a fast food outlet and then bleating on endlessly about it



  It's a weakness for sure...


----------



## rennie (Dec 3, 2009)

You must demand a table next time you go. All the free publicity AND you're up the duff. Pah, what a way to treat your customers.


----------



## Spark (Dec 4, 2009)

just thought i'd add a random "i love this place too" - partly because the people who run it are so lovely


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 5, 2009)

Nipping down there now for a bit of chicken!


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 5, 2009)

Spark said:


> just thought i'd add a random "i love this place too" - partly because the people who run it are so lovely


They are lovely


----------



## playghirl (Dec 5, 2009)

I buy a takeaway coffee from there and cos I have a hideously huge pram I wait outside and they bring t to me. Reasonable price for a coffee as well!!


----------



## Badgers (Dec 24, 2009)

> chargrilled chorizo starter served with black honey syrup & toasted bread



10/10 ^


----------



## malice (Dec 24, 2009)

gaijingirl said:


> I notice a distinct absence of discussion around the cakes in Brazas.  They are frankly amazing!  This week I had a slice of pear and chocolate gateau from there that nearly made me cry with delight.  We bought loads of whole cakes (chocolate and baileys cheesecake, pavlova, etc etc) for our wedding party from them.  Massive slices for your money too compared to other places.



This. I had an exceptional  chocolate  almond cake with ice cream the other day - all warm and gooey in the middle.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 24, 2009)

They've been a bit busy in there of late and service is becoming slow beyond laid back...perhaps some extra staff required during busy days.


----------



## tomapep (Jan 27, 2010)

Went there with 2 kids, they keep asking to go back.  

We will.


----------



## psycherelic (Jan 28, 2010)

We've got a table booked for tomorrow to take our friends visiting from Korea there,I'm thinking about the cakes already.


----------



## tomapep (Feb 14, 2010)

tomapep said:


> Went there with 2 kids, they keep asking to go back.
> 
> We will.



Today we did.  And were given a rose to boot!


----------



## Badgers (Feb 14, 2010)

Ah Brazas


----------



## Chezza1971 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Brazas- Tulse Hill- Well Worth a Visit!*

This was my second visit to Brazas and it was well worth the wait, the food if possible has stepped up in quality and the selection of homemade deserts and gateaux on offer can only be described as heaven to those of us with a sweet tooth.
Starting with the Tiger Prawns which I would thoroughly recommend, I then moved on to the Lamb for my main, cooked "medium" exactly as per my request. I completed my dining experience with the Baileys/Chocolate Cheesecake which I will definitely be having again.  All washed down with a glass of crisp Rose wine and strong expresso at the end.
There was a nice flow of clientele throughout the evening and a definite buzz in the atmosphere of this lovely little eatery tucked away on Tulse Hill, 2 minutes from the playground entrance to Brockwell Park. A lovely way to spend a Thursday evening and one I will be repeating again very soon..


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 24, 2010)

Tried to go to Brazas for some food for the first time on Saturday night but disappointingly had they closed early


----------



## innit (Mar 24, 2010)

I do love Brazas, but the service is so "laid back" that I sort of dread going if I'm hungry.... cos I know I'll still be hungry for a while after I get there


----------



## tarannau (Mar 24, 2010)

Their takeaway option is so slow that I invariably choose somewhere else/cook a three course meal myself/gnaw my arm off rather than opt for Brazas. I could call I guess, but then I could also go to the Gallery if I was a little more organised. 

Bizarrely the local Chick King does a passable, arguably tastier, Piri Piri than Brazas now. Sadly it's hardly instant either.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 28, 2010)

went last night and had the piri piri chicken and chorizo starter, was good but the Gallery is stiff competition. Reckon the burger might be worth a go...


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Mar 28, 2010)

Chezza1971 said:


> This was my second visit to Brazas and it was well worth the wait, the food if possible has stepped up in quality and the selection of homemade deserts and gateaux on offer can only be described as heaven to those of us with a sweet tooth.
> Starting with the Tiger Prawns which I would thoroughly recommend, I then moved on to the Lamb for my main, cooked "medium" exactly as per my request. I completed my dining experience with the Baileys/Chocolate Cheesecake which I will definitely be having again.  All washed down with a glass of crisp Rose wine and strong expresso at the end.
> There was a nice flow of clientele throughout the evening and a definite buzz in the atmosphere of this lovely little eatery tucked away on Tulse Hill, 2 minutes from the playground entrance to Brockwell Park. A lovely way to spend a Thursday evening and one I will be repeating again very soon..



Bet this is the owner... 1 post eh?


----------



## gaijingirl (Mar 28, 2010)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Bet this is the owner... 1 post eh?



We've had this before (when someone else posted a good review as their first post) - one of the owners has an account on urban and has posted before on several occasions.


----------



## Aitch (Mar 29, 2010)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> Bet this is the owner... 1 post eh?



hahah so suspicious mate 

Went on Saturday for the 3rd time and can still highly recommend. I had the Cumberland sausage and mash which was lovely followed by sharing the fruit meringue and the coffee/chocolate/baileys cake massive YUM


----------



## innit (Mar 31, 2010)

We went last night and the food came really quickly - I take it all back!  And I was absolutely starving, too.

Had piri piri chicken as always - it's so good I can never bring myself to order anything else.  The cakes looked incredible but I didn't have room


----------



## GrandeT (Jul 20, 2010)

Dear all, this is TONY here.  The chef at Brazas.  Firts of all thank you for your support for the last three years.  Without you Brazas would not be here today.

As you may all be aware Brazas has the opportunity to extend onto what was once SONNIES (EX-LICK FINGERS).  Our landlord has now officially purchased the whole building next to us. 
Now, the question for us has been what are we going to do next door? and the truth is that we have been struggling to meet demand lately.  Our take away orders clash with the restaurant, and the equipment we have thus not allow us to work any faster.  And I can see that you are all aware of this from previous comments that some of you have made on the time taken to prepare your food, or take away orders that are taking a long time, thus we have opted to improve our restaurant instead of creating another business, i.e; a bakery.

We will however, try to do our very best to satisfy you, our customers. And so we will be looking at the possibilty of making bread in house.

We would appreciate if you can all comment on this blog what it is that you would like BRAZAS to do.  We are thinking to have a bar, more seating and a better equiped kitchen.  The cakes and the takeaway will also remain. 

To conclude we would like to say that we would never self advertise ourselves here.  Your opinion matters a lot to us, and we think it would be very naive of us to cover up your feedback (wether good or bad) with possite reviews written by ourselves.  

"Originally Posted by Chezza1971  
This was my second visit to Brazas and it was well worth the wait, the food if possible has stepped up in quality and the selection of homemade deserts and gateaux on offer can only be described as heaven to those of us with a sweet tooth.
Starting with the Tiger Prawns which I would thoroughly recommend, I then moved on to the Lamb for my main, cooked "medium" exactly as per my request. I completed my dining experience with the Baileys/Chocolate Cheesecake which I will definitely be having again. All washed down with a glass of crisp Rose wine and strong expresso at the end.
There was a nice flow of clientele throughout the evening and a definite buzz in the atmosphere of this lovely little eatery tucked away on Tulse Hill, 2 minutes from the playground entrance to Brockwell Park. A lovely way to spend a Thursday evening and one I will be repeating again very soon.."

Bet this is the owner... 1 post eh? "

Well no, it was not the owner!!!!!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jul 20, 2010)

I really like the way you are so welcoming to people whether they want a tea, a wine or a beer or a full meal

you create a very continental feel - the way you can meet different peoples needs at the same time

So maybe additions to the range of small snacks you can get / enlarging seating area for people wanting a drink/snack

a separation of bar/snack and restaurant area

baking your own bread would be yum

and of course keep up the cakes - they are truly magnificent

good luck with your new venture - you deserve all your success


----------



## marfamac (Aug 18, 2010)

A bar area would be nice - maybe with some good Portuguese beer on draught. And as said above, smaller plates of stuff for snacks.
I'd noticed it was being converted next door. As we live just round the corner, your business is a great addition to the area and I really hope your expansion into next door takes off. Good luck.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 19, 2010)

Hurrah - glad to hear business is doing so well that you are wanting/needing to expand. I remember when you first opened and me and my husband made sure we went at least every week coz we didn't want you to close down! No chance of that, eh?

Anyway - what ever you do will be a success, but I'm pinning my hopes on MORE CAKES - that way I can end up the size of a house!

Good luck

SB


----------



## RAAAHH (Aug 23, 2010)

I am a regular customer. You are doing a fantastic job guys, you work really hard and your food is great and reasonably priced so waiting for it doesn't bother me, in fact I've never really noticed that I have been waiting that long. I'm excited about the expansion although a little dissapointed you are not opening a bakery. I think being able to buy bread would be great. Also your cakes make me happy! I think you should add a decadent chocolate fudge cake to your collection. Good luck


----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2011)

Dinner soon


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 20, 2011)

*jealous* 

and looking forward to the bar and music...


----------



## Winot (Jun 29, 2011)

Update: they are now open ONLY in the evening mid-week ie not open for breakfast or lunch. Hope this isn't a sign of trading problems.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 29, 2011)

it's not.. it's because their evening bar opens from this Friday (they're having an opening party this Friday).  They have all kinds of things going on from Spanish/Portugese lessons to dance classes etc as well as drinks and tapas apparently.  They're also turning the front bit of their 2nd unit into a deli.  There's only so many hours one family can do!


----------



## Badgers (Jun 29, 2011)

gaijingirl said:


> it's not.. it's because their evening bar opens from this Friday (they're having an opening party this Friday).  They have all kinds of things going on from Spanish/Portugese lessons to dance classes etc as well as drinks and tapas apparently.  They're also turning the front bit of their 2nd unit into a deli.  There's only so many hours one family can do!


 
Good news, they do a good breakfast though


----------



## gaijingirl (Jun 29, 2011)

yeah... it is a shame.  I don't get to eat there that often mid-week but on the occasions we did during school holidays etc, it was great.


----------



## B-Town (Jul 1, 2011)

They have the best sandwiches in Brixton. Chicken, Bacon, Avocado with chilli lime mayo is a personal favourite. But why not sell them on Sunday, I know it is because they can not have bread delivered, but surely you could freeze some for what is potentially one of your best days for trade? 

will be coming down tonight to celebrate the opening!


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 2, 2011)

Lovely party there last night - brilliant atmosphere - it was like being on holiday!


----------



## brazas (Oct 21, 2011)

Hello everybody.  It's Brazas restaurant here.  First of all thanks to all of you who supported us with the bar.  Unfortunately for reason I cannot discuss here, we are no longer in charge of the bar.
As Winot rightly guessed; we stopped trading during the day as we were not busy enough to cover the cost of huge gas and electricity bills.  When we then started the bar we decided to concentrate all our energy on it, and so started trading after 6pm.
Now that we are back to being the restaurant only we are trying to decide on a day time menu that would allow us to work without the grill, i.e sandwiches and cakes only.
We will also be launching special menus for the evening to try and encourage more trade.  There is currently the successful 2 for 1 on tuesday.  There will be TAPAS night on a Wednesday, and Thursday will be 2 courses for £12, and 3 courses for £15.  Any other suggestions?
We are open Mondays too.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear that.

Tapas night sounds great - will give it a try as soon as poss.

Keep up with the amazing cakes too (but you know that eh?)

SB xx


----------



## Pat24 (Oct 24, 2011)

I love this restaurant! they have the best soups! the service is friendly and everything is just delicious! I have taken my family and friends there and they have all loved the food and atmosphere.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 28, 2012)

big bump.. but very sad news that the family behind Brazas have sold it on - they still have Prima Donna in Market Row and Maurillio's amazing cakes.. but we have a lot of happy memories of going there and celebrated some significant life events there that wouldn't have been the same without their family.

Financial climate and drop in regular trade apparently.


----------



## madolesance (Dec 29, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> big bump.. but very sad news that the family behind Brazas have sold it on - they still have Prima Donna in Market Row and Maurillio's amazing cakes.. but we have a lot of happy memories of going there and celebrated some significant life events there that wouldn't have been the same without their family.
> 
> Financial climate and drop in regular trade apparently.


 
Great they where able to sell it on. The business in market row will ensure they survive as that's where most folk are these days.
Shame Tulse Hill couldn't support them but their fine food and cakes will find supporters else where. Good Luck to them!


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 29, 2012)

madolesance said:


> Great they where able to sell it on. The business in market row will ensure they survive as that's where most folk are these days.
> Shame Tulse Hill couldn't support them but their fine food and cakes will find supporters else where. Good Luck to them!


good luck to their market row business -their food cakes and service are wonderful
shame for tulse hill though


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 29, 2012)

primadonna is always rammed. They'll do well there. I hope they start doing take aways soon


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2012)

Shame for Brazas, had some good meals there (and take away burgers) over time. 

Must confess when we moved to the other end of town we have not been in  due much to laziness but also lack of spare cash for food treats.


----------



## Badgers (Dec 29, 2012)

MrsDarlingsKiss said:
			
		

> primadonna is always rammed. They'll do well there. I hope they start doing take aways soon



Not been yet. Did try last week but they opened late


----------



## nagapie (Dec 29, 2012)

Shame, it was a nice local restaurant, even though I didn't really like their cakes. I'm sure they'll do well in Market Row though.


----------



## katie_m (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh no re Brazas!

Has it ceased trading, does anyone know, or will I be able to go for dinner tonight?  I walked past earlier and it didn't look shut-shut; the shutter was only part-down.  But it wasn't open, and it usually is from 10am on Saturdays.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 29, 2012)

katie_m said:


> Oh no re Brazas!
> 
> Has it ceased trading, does anyone know, or will I be able to go for dinner tonight?  I walked past earlier and it didn't look shut-shut; the shutter was only part-down.  But it wasn't open, and it usually is from 10am on Saturdays.



You could go to Primadonna in Market Row. Its run by the same people


----------



## leanderman (Dec 29, 2012)

Spoke to Maurillio a few weeks back. 

While Brazas did work pre-Brixton Village, it could not do so now.

Hence the switch to Market Row.

Can't beat 'em, join 'em!


----------



## kittyP (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh no how sad 
We had some great times there and great take aways. 
Such lovely people too.


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 29, 2012)

farewell then - I guess what with the rise of the Village it was only a matter of time and I would think that Prima Donna would incur less overheads than Braza's (with the bar space too). BUT - the cakes!?!? Can I still get them at Prima Donna????


----------



## katie_m (Dec 29, 2012)

Went there tonight - it's operational, still called Brazas, and has same kitchen staff apparently.  It was the first night under new management.  Peri peri was excellent but there's stuff missing (no rice on the menu!) and there were NO DESSERTS which is devastating (though they will be back in the New Year).  Also the ketchup they gave us exploded on opening having fermented, resulting in alarming spray of red across my dinner guests and nearby tables, the art work, and the ceiling.  Eventful!


----------



## Winot (Dec 29, 2012)

If the original team couldn't make the place work in that location it's hard to see how anyone else could.


----------



## Pat24 (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh no!! I was there for dinner only last week. Such a shame, but it's understandable.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Dec 30, 2012)

Perhaps it will re-open at The Two Woodcocks.


----------



## Brix69 (Jan 1, 2013)

sparkybird said:


> farewell then - I guess what with the rise of the Village it was only a matter of time and I would think that Prima Donna would incur less overheads than Braza's (with the bar space too). BUT - the cakes!?!? Can I still get them at Prima Donna????


Cafe Sitifis does nice cakes.


----------



## ash (Jan 1, 2013)

Is prima Donna the tapas place in market row.  Ate there once it was really nice, lots of veggie options and a discount for NHS staff.  Sadly it usually is empty when all around are packed.  Hope it picks up as the staff were really nice.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 1, 2013)

Also.. forgot to mention... Maurillio is hoping to open up a dedicated patisserie.. we have been campaigning for it to be as close as possible to next door to where we live.. bad for the waistline but his cakes are sooooooooooooo good.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 1, 2013)

No, Prima Donna is not the NHS tapas place. It's next door


----------



## discobastard (Jan 29, 2013)

I had dinner in Brazas on Friday night.  I hadn't heard it had been sold on (though I did suspect something was up when I tried to call and book over Xmas and nobody answered).

On Friday it was very quiet, but the team were very welcoming and the food was still of the same high standard (in fact my ribs were even bigger and better than usual).  I hope people will make the effort to keep them trading, it would be a real shame to lose them for good (sometimes I'm there once a week and much prefer it to the overcrowded chaos that the Village can sometimes be).


----------



## Gixxer1000 (Jan 29, 2013)

Hmmm, Ive heard very bad things about how things transpired, wont be going there again.


----------



## leanderman (Jan 30, 2013)

Sister-in-law goes there, and likes it


----------



## discobastard (Jan 30, 2013)

Gixxer1000  interested to hear what transpired.. care to elaborate?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 30, 2013)

discobastard said:


> Gixxer1000 interested to hear what transpired.. care to elaborate?


 
me too..


----------



## Pat24 (Feb 2, 2013)

I had lunch at Brazas today. The food is still great, but I missed the familiar faces of the staff, they are so lovely! The new people are nice and friendly too, today it was Jorge's the new waiter's first day. I hope they do well and same good wishes for the old Brazas crew.


----------



## secateurz (Feb 17, 2013)

just wanted to say I have eaten there since the takeover....food still really great but place lacking the old warmth and high quality puddings.

I do wonder why they sold ..maybe the market venture was making so much cash?


----------



## leanderman (Feb 17, 2013)

secateurz said:


> just wanted to say I have eaten there since the takeover....food still really great but place lacking the old warmth and high quality puddings.
> 
> I do wonder why they sold ..maybe the market venture was making so much cash?


 
Market Row's a much better location, annoyingly


----------



## Badgers (Feb 17, 2013)

secateurz said:


> just wanted to say I have eaten there since the takeover....food still really great but place lacking the old warmth and high quality puddings.


 
So good and bad 


Was it busy?


----------



## secateurz (Feb 17, 2013)

yup it was full


----------



## Smick (Feb 22, 2013)

It was closed at 6pm today when we went for a takeaway.

The website has gone as well.


----------



## Gixxer1000 (Feb 23, 2013)

discobastard said:


> Gixxer1000 interested to hear what transpired.. care to elaborate?


Rumour is the landlord hiked rent massively then seized the business.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 24, 2013)

Freehold was up about 3 years ago. With the flats' rental alone, the landlord would do well. So, it looks a bit like the South Beach situation: unrealistic rents possibly to allow for a residential development scenario


----------



## Gixxer1000 (Feb 25, 2013)

No I dont see that at all, it couldnt easily be developed and the Restaurant remains (all be it at a very poor shadow of its former self).


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 25, 2013)

From what they said to us it was basically just a case of custom dropping off - especially since Brixton Village opened.  I feel bad as we used to eat there all the time but then when we had our 2nd child we more or less stopped going out to eat, especially when they closed during weekdays.  There might be more to it, but they are a great family, very resourceful and I don't doubt between Prima Donna and the patisserie they will be very successful.  I see that the patisserie is already supplying cakes to a pretty swanky looking place in the West End.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 25, 2013)

yep. Maurillo told me: 'Can't beat 'em (BVillage), join 'em.


----------



## pissflaps (Feb 25, 2013)

what a shame. i liked that place. they forgot to charge me for a pudding once.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Feb 25, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> what a shame. i liked that place. they forgot to charge me for a pudding once.


Due to knowing one of the waitresses there, and having eaten there successively for what I think was first visit, birthday, and pre-wedding dinner with future sister-in-law, I've been given a total of three free puddings in there!

I also heard that there were dodgy dealings with stupid rent increases...


----------



## discobastard (Feb 26, 2013)

Gutted. Their ribs were amazing. Was planning to have a birthday dinner there in a few weeks time.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 26, 2013)

discobastard said:


> Gutted. Their ribs were amazing. Was planning to have a birthday dinner there in a few weeks time.



Go to Prima Donna in Market Row. It's the same food by the same people - original brazas people. They've got the cakes and everything


----------



## Gixxer1000 (Feb 27, 2013)

Agent Sparrow said:


> Due to knowing one of the waitresses there, and having eaten there successively for what I think was first visit, birthday, and pre-wedding dinner with future sister-in-law, I've been given a total of three free puddings in there!
> 
> I also heard that there were dodgy dealings with stupid rent increases...


They lost their deposit too apparently


----------



## MissL (Feb 28, 2013)

yes apparently the landlord is being a total cockend about it... when brazas moved in they pretty much renovated a total shit tip, invested in all the new equipment, turned the place around and made it look fantastic. now the landlord has upped the rent and has ceased all the kitchen, cooking facilities installed by brazas, refusing to let them take it. not the fault of the new owners i know but just another example of a greedy fat cat landlord trying to make a fast buck. makes me cross.


----------



## gaijingirl (Feb 28, 2013)

That is absolutely disgraceful and disgusting.  I know how hard that family worked to do all that and it's a bit heartbreaking to hear that.


----------



## discobastard (May 6, 2013)

I've seen activity in the restaurant, still with the old sign, when i went past on the bus.  Anybody know if it is open again?


----------



## discobastard (Jun 27, 2013)

Bumping this again.  It appears to be open for business though with new owners according to the guy in Primadonna. There was a sign outside when i went past on the bus advertising the specials of the day .  Anybody been in?


----------

